

HTML5 Guitar Tab Editor with custom language - ebun
http://vexflow.com/tabdiv/tutorial.html

======
jasonkester
Nice. This is one of those things that once you see it you wonder how it got
to be 2010 without anybody having done it yet.

Here are a few of my initial observations:

\- Why justify the notes? It's common to use spacing as an informal way of
indicating timing, so if you auto-justify everything you make that impossible.

\- Are Chords on the way?

\- Are you planning to write an importer for the 12 zillion existing tabs in
ASCII format? I imagine most of them are parseable.

~~~
i_am_cam
In the comments of his most recent blog post, the author mentions support for
parsing ASCII tabs will be left to third-parties, with rendering using his
library.

[http://0xfe.blogspot.com/2010/06/fonts-tablature-svg-and-
dem...](http://0xfe.blogspot.com/2010/06/fonts-tablature-svg-and-demo.html)

------
lenni
Nice execution but as always I wonder why the author preferred canvas over
SVG. Nothing wrong with canvas but aren't those tabs a perfect example of a
_vector_ graphic?

edit: SVG typo.

~~~
ThomPete
Did you mean SVG?

~~~
ugh
Probably. Canvas seems like the wrong tool for this task – just try printing
the tabs.

------
Griever
Very neat stuff. I've actually been working on a site that basically does tab
collaboration (kinda like Github for music/tabs) and have been pondering how
to do something like this.

It'd be pretty cool if somehow you could incorporate a means of playing that
tab as well but I can't think of how to do that without flash. I suppose time
signatures would be important to have as well.

~~~
bsstoner
Playing is kind of possible today with some hacks, though you would need time
signatures on the tab.

I think we're going to move towards the browser as a music composition tool
soon, and I can't wait. Some people at Mozilla are working on an awesome audio
data api spec, check out their demos/videos:
<https://wiki.mozilla.org/Audio_Data_API>

------
dejv
Question: how to put chords there? I saw image of this at your blog post, but
can't figure it out at the demo.

